# Intentional gas release in Chicago



## Eagles700LvL (Apr 10, 2014)

19 hospitalized, thousands evacuated in gas leak at Rosemont hotel - Chicago Tribune


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Test run?


----------



## Eagles700LvL (Apr 10, 2014)

Denton said:


> Test run?


That was my first thought


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Fur convention? Had to have been PETA.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

There were lots of chemical munitions stockpiled in Syria. Has every one been accounted for? Im sure jonny jihad would love to get his hands on sarin.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The Midwest Furfest? What the hell? I need to get out more...


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Was Mooch in town? Did she fart?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Damn Scary!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I also suspect Peta or a similar group. Oh yes are they calling it terror related yet. Chlorine gas. Can't you mix that from cleaning chemicals.


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

Had an unintentional release this morning myself. Dog even left the room.


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

MrsInor said:


> Fur convention? Had to have been PETA.


In 1985, I had to deplane at Stapleton International (old Denver airport), due to a bomb threat by an animal rights organization. It was the day before the Big Game opener and there was more camo on the plane than at a sporting goods store, probably enough rifles/ammo in the belly to take over a small country!

AJ


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

about time someone put a stop to the weirdness in this world! Furfest? Really?!?! Hunting season is no time to be dressing up as a squirrel, especially a 160lb squirrel! would be a contribution to the boon and crockett!


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

From the title, I was sure it must of been Ma Belle after eating mushrooms or something.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

I think weirdness is the entire point of this gathering.
It appears to me that the point is to dress up as animals and get your freak on.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

doin it like they do on the discovery channel!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

My mom always told me: "make sure you are wearing your clean red panda suit because you never know when somebody is going to set off a chlorine bomb".


----------

